# Hello



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello, Im Catherine. Im from Bristol and keep lots of animals. Snakes, lizards, cats, rabbits, ferrets, rats, birds etc etc.

I got my first trio of mice last night to attempt breeding for feeding my snakes as the frozen I have been buying isnt that great quality.

Although Im quite attached to my 3 already so how far I will get with that idea I dont know!

Didnt help today going in a pet shop and seeing some teeny tiny baby mice  The Mum was running out and rounding them all up back to the nest and I was stood there going 'Awww awww look!' Infact I might have to have some when they are old enough!

Anyway, I joint today as I would like to get some really nice show standard mice and will no doubt need help when my 2 girls have babies!

Have had a read through of the forum a few times but am off to look into colours and start planning what mice Id like to get!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Catherine and welcome 

I hope you can manage to breed some feeders for your animals, think of it as the difference in feeding your snakes factory farmed type meat, and premium free range.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome 

I know there will be benefits of breeding to feed Im just not sure if I can go through with it yet. Ill have a read of the Culling section when I can.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Catherine and welcome


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Catherine896 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks


----------

